# Drilling glass tile



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

We've got to drill two holes in glass tile for a shower bar. The tiles are 1x2. My plumber doesn't want to do it. Any recommendations on a specific bit. Hindsight I would have attached the bar prior to tile and then pulled the bar and threw some screws in for the tile guy to go around. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Glass drill bit. It'll be easier than you may think.

I've used ones like this with good luck:
http://www.amazon.com/Vermont-Ameri...65872&sr=1-6&keywords=glass+drill+bit+diamond


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

i love these bits http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-6mm-...313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c39286a89


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Those are a lot cheaper than the ones I bought. They worked well though and are still good.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

TileWizard said:


> i love these bits http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-6mm-...313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c39286a89



Yep--those are just the trick---
a wood scrap with a hole in it will help keep the bit from wandering when you start the hole.

After you start--poke the bit through a wet sponge---squeeze as you drill--the water will make the bits last a long time.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I just dunked the bit in water every 20 seconds or so. Also had to keep cleaning out the core with s tiny Allen wrench. I was using the 3/16" bit that had no ejection slot.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I make a squirt bottle out of a battle of water and a drill bit. 

works good


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jaydee said:


> I make a squirt bottle out of a battle of water and a drill bit.
> 
> works good


Is that a bottle from Boston?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

No, that's bahtl.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I picked up a 3/16" core bit to drill some poured glass tile. I'll be holding my breath.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck !!!!!!


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

It worked like a charm. Kept it wet, used light steady pressure and a high speed.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats what she said !!!!!!!!!


----------

